# From New York City to Richmond VA.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Last pictures from Arlington National Cemetery:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great pics there, Benonie.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Jane.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Walking back to central Washington:





Arlington seen from the Memorial Bridge.



The Watergate Complex at the banks of the Potomac River.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Excellent shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Paul!

Korean War Veterans Memorial


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you mate! 

Franklin Delano Roosevelt Memorial:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some inspirational monuments there.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Great thread. I visited Washington DC in 1999 and have great memories of it and many of these pics have brought them back to me (although you saw a lot more than I did).


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Fabulous pics. Sometimes, i had the impression to be in Washington DC.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks folks! :cheers1:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot mate! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cherry blossom:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos!


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

I recall reading somewhere that those cherry trees are a gift from Japan, is that true?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Could be. I think I remember I've read something like that too.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Piltup Man said:


> I recall reading somewhere that those cherry trees are a gift from Japan, is that true?


Indeed, it's all here on Wikipedia. We continue our walk around the Tidal Bassin to end up at Jefferson Memorial:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Today we take the Yellow Line to the historic neighbouring city Alexandria, like Arlington in the Commonwealth of Virginia.











George Washington Masonic Memorial and King Street - Old Town metro station


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonderful updates!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Chadoh! :cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a cool metro station.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's the transfer station L'Enfant Plaza in central Washington. All underground stations have got a similar interior style.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A walk along King Street, Alexandria:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great colours!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's a colorful and popular smaller city indeed. King Street is the main (shopping)street of the city and offers a fine promenade between the train/metrostation and the port.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Alexandria:



















Torpedo Factory Art Center:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Alexandria looks so small town like. Great job on capturing the street scenes! looks like a very livable town.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Alexandria looks very pleasant indeed.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

What a homely looking town. Good shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all, Alexandria is a nice and easy escape from the bussy big city life of the capital.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates Benonie! Love the look and fee of Alexandra. It seems very homey.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Chadoh! It's a nice town 15 minutes from downtown DC and with a great waterfront and marina. So I suppose it's a popular residential city as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

At the Alexandria Dock We jump on the boat to Mount Vernon:

No, not this one, unfortunately.... 



This one, which was oké...





Alexandria and the Potomac River:



Woodrow Wilson Memorial Bridge:







National Harbour, Maryland:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fort Washington, Maryland:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, Alexandria is a nice quaint town and I love those small shops on post 206.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Capricorn! And the city is a great gateway to George Washington's ranch at Mount Vernon.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Mount Vernon was the plantation home of the first President of the United States. The Washington family had owned land in the area since the time of Washington's great-grandfather in 1674, and in 1739 embarked on an expansion of the estate that continued under George Washington.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice homestead. Love it!

I'm a bit surprised his tomb is such a small building!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's even a family mausoleum, so more Washingtons are buried there. But the building is bigger than you see on the picture. Anyway, the members of the Kennedy family have got even more discrete graves.

This is the gravesite of the Kennedy family:



And this is the grave of Robert Kennedy:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A lovely site.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Jane, it sure is! 

Back in Washington we take a Greyhound bus to Richmond Virginia:

Washington Union Station -Bus terminal:



Richmond Greyhound Terminal:



Richmond Main Street Railway Station:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! The Richmond Main Street Railway station is gorgeous!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It is! It's more than 100 year old and a National Historic Landmark. Beautiful building at the edge of downtown!


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Always beautiful , and pics are great.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Greg!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Virginia State Capitol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely pictures! To bad the city is so empty though.


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

This is what I like!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

joshsam said:


> Lovely pictures! To bad the city is so empty though.


It was a Saturday afternoon and the business district of the city was deserted. But even in the city center were little people. They all went shopping in the suburbs, I suppose. Fortunately there was a multicultural music festival in the university area. More on this later.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

House where General Robert E. Lee and his family lived in the 1860's:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usually very nice updates about your trip in U.S.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff Benonie.


----------



## Hoangmaicorp (Dec 13, 2013)

one of the best city in the world


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hoangmaicorp said:


> one of the best city in the world


NYC, Washington or Richmond?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

An unexpected and surprising private tour in Richmond's CenterStage Carpenter Theater:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A very unusual and distinctive looking theatre.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

That theather looks splendid Benonie! Good to see tehy have managed to keep some,of the good old stuff there


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well Benonie


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great tour of the historic northeast coast and Richmond is one.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all. :cheers1:


joshsam said:


> That theather looks splendid Benonie! Good to see tehy have managed to keep some,of the good old stuff there


Well, when I was taken pictures of the exterior, a woman came to us asking what we thought about the building. We told here that we found it a stunning theater which reminded us to the Catalan modernism. The friendly woman turned out to be the chief manager of this and other theaters around the region. She offered us a free tour behind the scenes and free concert tickets for the evening show.

Lovely people over there!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Downtown Richmond:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Chadoh! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates as usual. LOVE that corner building with the Coke sign in the first photo. Looks very cool and retro!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a good journey and the beautiful pictures!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates @Benonie 

and Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And a happy new year to all of you! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## rva_all_day (Jan 4, 2014)

Good to see my hometown bein represented. The west broad area you've been posting a lot of pictures of is undergoing a huge renaissance. I work right down there next to Popkins, I shop at steady sounds, and I spend more than a healthy amount of time admiring the central national bank building (that art deco skyscraper you have a few pictures of). Hope you got to see Carytown, Church Hill and the Fan. Those are our real urban wonders.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

rva_all_day said:


> The west broad area you've been posting a lot of pictures of is undergoing a huge renaissance. I work right down there next to Popkins, I shop at steady sounds, and I spend more than a healthy amount of time admiring the central national bank building (that art deco skyscraper you have a few pictures of). Hope you got to see Carytown, Church Hill and the Fan. Those are our real urban wonders.


We only were in Richmond for one day, so we only visited East Broad area, the city center and the area around Monument Avenue and Monroe Park. I found it a beautiful, friendly and relaxing city. Would have stayed longer if I only had more time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Richmond (Virginia) looks really very nice; great updates @Benonie


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Intercultural Festival at the Virginia Commonwealth University, Richmond VA:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usually very nice photos, Benonie


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely architecture! That's the USA I like.  Great job on the street scenes Benonie!


----------

